# winter prep



## QueerCoyote (Nov 9, 2017)

Gonna be staying in a 12ft travel trailer for winter in rural new york using an electric heater. Person I'm working for in exchange for the space told me to run it continuously... I don't feel comfortable doing that. My cat will be there while I'm gone so it does need to be warm enough for her to be comfortable. I was thinking of getting a reptile cage heating pad and making her a little cat tent with a blanket and the heating pad, and duplicating one of the diy outdoor cat houses people make for ferals in winter. Less likely to keep the breaker from tripping while I'm gone, too. If it's supposed to be really cold while I'm gone I'll leave her with a friend.

Ideas on a backup plan for if the heater fails randomly or the electricity is out? I have a small portable stove and earthenware pots, radiation heating? 

Additionally thinking of trying my hand at bushcraft housing while here. Would be good know-how experience to have.


----------



## Tude (Nov 9, 2017)

Heating pad will be perfect.

I feed a couple feral cats and we bought a couple of outdoor cat houses - that have an electric heating pad in them. Well no one used them so we brought them back in but just have the heating pad out in our enclosed hallway where the one cat will come in and spend the night. There is no insulation in the hallway so it is cold, yet cat is comfortable on the pad (you know it when you go out and walk by cat on landing and he just yawns and rolls back over).

The pad "turns on" with pressure of cat laying on it. Let me see if I still have the cat house(s) and other mattress pad - if I do - are you in a spot where I can mail stuff?

If not or I don't have the pad anymore - here is a list of stuff from chewy that has non electric and electric pads for cats and dogs. But I'm sure there is other stuff elsewhere that may be cheaper.

https://www.chewy.com/s?query=heating+pads&nav-submit-button=

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_...ywords=animal+heating+pad&tag=squattheplan-20


----------



## vannevar (Nov 9, 2017)

negative. pads can overheat and burn people/animals. leaving anything on while youre away, no. thats how fires start.


----------



## QueerCoyote (Nov 9, 2017)

Tude said:


> Heating pad will be perfect.
> 
> I feed a couple feral cats and we bought a couple of outdoor cat houses - that have an electric heating pad in them. Well no one used them so we brought them back in but just have the heating pad out in our enclosed hallway where the one cat will come in and spend the night. There is no insulation in the hallway so it is cold, yet cat is comfortable on the pad (you know it when you go out and walk by cat on landing and he just yawns and rolls back over).
> 
> ...



There's a farmhouse at the front of the property I can get stuff mailed to if you still have it! If you do let me know, I'll mail back a thank you gift.


----------



## Tude (Nov 9, 2017)

I have it - kitty kat heating pad!!!!

Half way but best way cool - no outdoor cat house (think I gave them away to one of the cat rescue agencies I'm affiliated with --- BUTTTTTT I have the most essential item - have the heating pad! The wire that comes out from pad is chew proof - I will mail it to you. I basically never used it as my semi indoor feral is using the other one. And he is a happy guy atm as it's going to snow tonite. 

Just need to know are you a 2 or a 3 prong outlet (these are very low voltage btw). And I am sure your kitty will be perfectly happy on one of these without an overhead covering unless you want one. A small wrapped around the pad might be very cool as well.

PM me your addy


----------



## creature (Nov 9, 2017)

Tude said:


> Heating pad will be perfect.


great idea!!

an electric blanket for you, along with a down comforter might be a good thing, too.

hand warmers are a must, if you are working outside.

for backup get a small "mr. buddy junior" heater, a 20 lbs (5 gallon) or larger propane tank & an adapter or adapter hose.
for the electric you'll want a forced air heater (fan) not a radiant heater.

if the trailer has ok insulation, 1500 watts should do you, especially if you can get it running with a timer switch to kick in a couple hours before you get home.

in reality, though, at 1500 watts, all you need to do is find the lowest spot in the trailer, about 12" high and about 12" or more from any wall (corner being best) that you can keep clear while it runs. your cat may try to cuddle it, so maybe a bird cage or chicken wire would help.

i did a *negative* 50 deg F winter a couple of years ago in a shitty trailer with an 8x5 bedroom, and had to use an electric heater to stay alive..

try & find down comforters (!!!!) at a thrift store.

your cat may be fine with a heating pad, but if you come in from work, cold, & have to wait for a heater to bring things up to temp, you run the chance of getting really fucking sick, which may cost you your cat & your job, regardless, so don't be too fucking sentimental..

you can only care for shit when you have the strength to, so don't put the cat's welfare above your own, or you'll both go down.

use your brains, be brave enough to trust yourself, and let the cat learn that a heater is nothing to fuck with.
hell.. throw some black pepper in front of it, or something..

make sure the heater is sturdy.. not all of them are made for 24/4..

when you get comfortable & find a good heat setting, turn it down a bit in the morning to find what reasonable 'cool' setting is..
as far as the welfare of the heater & conservation issues go, it doesn't need to go full blast all the time, but you want to come home to not less than 65 degrees..

you certainly *do* want to be carefull of is the heater running 24/7, because that can be an issue of danger.. so again, def turn down in the morning or before you leave for anything longer than an hour or so..

a good heater, though (&search consumer reports online) will be pretty well built..

PM me if you want a bit more info..

you (&kitty) will be fine...

oh, yeah!!

almost forgot!!

if this trailer has a shitter hooked up to a drain pipe (rouge septic or whatever) so that you crap inside the thing, have a goddamned stick that you can jam down the toilet, because if it gets *really* cold, your turds are going to freeze..

no fucking fun at all, but the last thing you want is your crap piling up until it touches your fucking asshole..

in any case, yeah.. yer gonna be fine..


& oh yeah, too!! if there are windows, tack old blankets (or towels or *whaterver* over them!!!





,


----------



## creature (Nov 10, 2017)

BTW... there are some good, small DIY wood stoves made from ammo boxes..
they require a functional chimney & good ventilation (& the same is true for propane heaters!!), but are doable..
also, a 12x8 trailer may be serviceable through a tent heater..


----------

